
Knollop - what do you want to learn? - taytus
http://www.knollop.com/
======
sink
Hi. I am one of the creators of this site. Thought we saw a little traffic
bump this morning and then found this! We want to build an online learning
material aggregation and discovery tool. We'd love some feedback here
(directly) or on the site. Please let us know what you think.

